# breeding feeder fish



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a spare 29 gallon aquarium I would like to breed some type of feeder fish. What type of fish is the best or easiest. Platies, guppies mollies or a pair of convicts. The fry will be for the brichir and pictus catfish for a treat plus I was looking to put something in the tank anyway. Any suggestions.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I have a spare 29 gallon aquarium I would like to breed some type of feeder fish. What type of fish is the best or easiest. Platies, guppies mollies or a pair of convicts. The fry will be for the brichir and pictus catfish for a treat plus I was looking to put something in the tank anyway. Any suggestions.


If the bichir is a senegal I would recommend platies. Convicts are going to over breed and you won't be able to feed them fast enough.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes it is for the senegel. The store sells feeder guppies and rosy reds which are cheap should I just get a couple dozen and see if they breed. If I get platies how many female and males should I get for the 29 gallon to breed and will they eat the fry. I do have fry containers I can use.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

The rosie reds you have to actually mess with the water chemistry to convince them to spawn. You could pickup some feeder guppies, but likely you won't get the right ratio of males to females. Rosies also contain a high amount of thiaminase which can contribute to hole in the head or head and lateral line erosion. I would not recommend feeding them, even though I have never heard of a polypterid getting HHLE I would not chance it. 


> 1) Thiaminase
> Thiaminase destroys Thiamine (Vitamin B1). Goldfish & Rosie Reds (and most cyprinidae) contain a very high level of thiaminase. Thiamine deficiency can lead to a myriad of problems including neurodegeneration, wasting and death. Tissue Distribution in many living animals is dependent on Thiamine levels. Once Thiaminase is ingested, it has very long lasting effects and does not purge itself from the body. Lack of Thiamine (Vitamin B1) is the primary reason why fish would not be able to properly produce fleshy tissue.


HOLE IN THE HEAD + THIAMINASE - What you need to know!!!!!!!!!!!!

Article: Thiaminase – What it is, why you care

For the platies, a good ratio is three females to every male, but a better ratio is five to one. The platies are great, because you can still enjoy the tank even plant it if you like.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, I think I will go with the platies. 2 males and 6 females.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Guppies breed out the wazoo! They are soo easy!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Guppies breed out the wazoo! They are soo easy!


'Tis quite true. Platies and mollies breed the same way  Platies are just a little better size for a bichir, the fry start out about twice the size of guppy fry so the OP won't have to wait as long to feed. 

That being said, be careful about how often you treat with live foods. Bichirs can easily be "spoiled" and will refuse pellets/frozen if they get used to getting live fish on a regular basis.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I think I am going to go with a pair of convicts afterall for the 29 gallon. I want something interesting in the tank and guppies and platies dont really fasinate me. I might have to sell some fry if they have to many like you said. How many fry can I give my brichir and how often. He is eating shrimp pellets, frozen bloodworms and preditory pellets. He is only 3 inches long. I love this fish he is the neatest thing. I named my senigel Sammy. I might be a bit squemish when he gets big I dont want to get bit not sure if he would but he could.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> Well I think I am going to go with a pair of convicts afterall for the 29 gallon. I want something interesting in the tank and guppies and platies dont really fasinate me. I might have to sell some fry if they have to many like you said. How many fry can I give my brichir and how often. He is eating shrimp pellets, frozen bloodworms and preditory pellets. He is only 3 inches long. I love this fish he is the neatest thing. I named my senigel Sammy. I might be a bit squemish when he gets big I dont want to get bit not sure if he would but he could.


While most pet stores will tell you that senegals will get around 12" the biggest one that I know of is 11" and is fifteen years old. Mine, Jormungandr, was three when I had to rehome him, he was only 8" and was the coolest fish ever, he won't bite you as long as you don't tease him. Mine never came near me when I was cleaning the tank or replanting or anything. They can live up to thirty years so be prepared for this. When he gets a little bigger, I wouldn't do the blood worms but would do earth worm pieces. Bloodworms will be too small eventually. With regular water changes, they will grow much faster and at a healthier rate. I would only offer feeders no more than once a week and only one or two at a time until he gets bigger. Keep in mind he may ignore the feeders for up to a week before he eats them.

Now, convicts are great fish, but they breed so readily that in most areas you can't even give them away, let alone sell the fry. Before you plan to sell your surplus fry find a buyer, talk to you lfs (local fish store) and find out how many they would be willing to purchase/take for free and how often. They have clutches of up to fifty fry and unlike mollies, platies and guppies exhibit a lot of parental care and won't eat them to keep the numbers down, rarely do more than five from each clutch die. 

Good luck. Senegals are one of my favorite fish, I love their wiggly bodies.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I dont want to be stuck with a bunch of babies if they breed that fast and since I dont drive it is hard to get to the pet store, I guess I will get platies. I just find convicts more interesting. So 3 females to one male for platies. How many should I buy next week to put in the 29 gallon. I have lots of plants and a cave in the tank.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> Well I dont want to be stuck with a bunch of babies if they breed that fast and since I dont drive it is hard to get to the pet store, I guess I will get platies. I just find convicts more interesting. So 3 females to one male for platies. How many should I buy next week to put in the 29 gallon. I have lots of plants and a cave in the tank.


If you like the convicts, by all means get them. I just suggest being prepared. If you get platies get four to start, wait a week and then get no more than four other fish. If you go with the convicts just start with a pair. Cichlids are definitely more personable and intelligent.


----------

